
Revolutionary drug helped save 4th patient from PAM, 97% fatal diseases - nitin_flanker
http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/orlando-patient-survives-primary-amebic-meningoencephalitis-pam-using-profoundas-drug-impavido-miltefosine-300317493.html
======
nitin_flanker
The CEO, Todd MacLaughlan, of Profounda, Inc. recently did a Reddit AMA[1]
about this new drug.

Profunda, Inc. is trying to distribute this drug in as many hospitals as
possible to make sure no one goes without treatment.

"Naegleria fowleri (commonly known as the “Brain eating Amoeba”) causes a
brain infection called Primary Amebic Meningoencephalitis (PAM) that is almost
always fatal (97%). In the United States only three people had ever survived
PAM. Two of them were on Miltefosine, our newly acquired drug (It’s FDA
indication is for the treatment of Leishmaniasis- a rare tropical disease).
Sebastian Deleon marks the 4th survivor and the 3rd on our medication." \- His
words from his AMA.

[1][https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/4zdc5a/iama_pharma_co...](https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/4zdc5a/iama_pharma_company_ceo_whose_drug_just_helped/)

